# Investigadores descubren que el grafeno se ! Repara sólo ¡



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2012)

*Investigadores descubren que el grafeno se ! Repara sólo ¡*

​
Malla de grafeno "Antes y después" de hacer un agujero mediante un haz de electrones.



El grafeno ha sido largamente promocionado como una sustancia milagrosa, la que se podría utilizar para construir casi cualquier cosa que nuestra imaginación pueda concebir, desde los ordenadores cuánticos hasta ascensores espaciales.

El problema, sin embargo, es el dominio de ella, porque eso significa que por primera vez la comprensión parece que hemos descubierto otra cosa sobre el grafeno que no esperaba: Puede curarse a sí mismo si se daña.

Un equipo de físicos de la Universidad de Manchester, liderada por el premio, ganador del Premio Novoselov Konstantin, ha estado examinando el grafeno en un miscroscope de electrones para tratar de entender su comportamiento mejor.
Las hojas de grafeno son sólo un átomo de espesor, por lo que es muy difícil para la construcción de grandes paneles de la misma.
Debido a que está hecho de carbono y el carbono le gusta vínculo consigo mismo, eso significa que las secciones de grafeno tienden a "Acurrucarse" en pequeñas bolas.

El equipo disparó un haz de electrones en una hoja de grafeno para cortar un pequeño agujero en él, y luego añadió átomos de paladio y níquel.
Estos enganchan a los átomos de carbono en el borde del agujero y se estabilizó, evitando crecimiento ulterior.
Pero, para su gran sorpresa, si se añaden más átomos de carbono en el agujero, entonces sería desplazar el paladio y níquel y "re-unido" el cierre del agujero.

Además, la estructura de la reparación dependía de los tipos de átomos de carbono disponibles para su reparación. Carbono puro formado hexágonos perfectos, al igual que el resto de la lámina de grafeno, pero si el carbono sólo estaba disponible en forma de un hidrocarburo entonces formas más irregulares que forman a través de los agujeros.
Novoselov y sus colegas son más curioso acerca de la posibilidad de que la construcción de estructuras de grafeno podría ser tan simple como la construcción de una base y luego con un suministro estable de carbón para el material que se basara en ellos.
Es un paso más hacia una etapa en la fabricación de grafeno es económicamente asequible para la sociedad en general, pero más con entusiasmo que suscita la perspectiva de la ropa que pueden remendar es más que ciencia ficción justa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

para mi que se confundieron de muestra


----------



## marveto2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con el rey, parece incleible que se pueda reconstruir a si mismo....


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

El problema es que a veces se utiliza un lenguaje no del todo adecuado, y hasta sensacionalista, entonces se hace poco creible.

En definitiva estamos hablando de una estructura cristalina, y muchas estructuras cristalinas, no solo que se "reparan a si mismas", sino que "crecen". Me acuerdo de un experimento que hice cuando era chico, con una solucion sobre saturada de no me acuerdo que sal... apenas le metes un pequenio cristal a la solucion... todo el liquido se vuelve un cristal a una velocidad increible, de menos de un segundo.

Mas alla de la velocidad, muchisimos cristales "crecen" solos sobre la base de un nucleo pequenio, multiplicando su estructura cristalina.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2012)

siii yo tambien cuando chico ,realice el experimento ese, agua saturada de sal ,horas esperando ,para obtener unos cristales de milímetros,,,,, yo esperaba cristales de centímetros,pero bue ,tambien esperaba que las salchichas wilson bailaran y cantaran,,,,,,


----------



## 0110110h (Jul 23, 2012)

No parece tan increíble, los átomos de carbono tienen gran afinidad por otros átomos de carbono para lograr completar el octeto electrónico (8 electrones en la última capa) y de esa manera se forma el archirequeteconocidísimo enlace del carbono que tan popular lo hace y de hecho se ha dedicado una química entera al mismo, la química orgánica o la química del carbono como prefieran llamarle. De hecho el carbono no solo tiene gran afinidad por otros átomos de carbono sino por cualquier átomo que le seda electrones para completar su octeto, por eso es que la lista de compuestos orgánicos descubiertos es infernalmente enorme, ácidos orgánicos, grasas, éteres, aldehídos, proteínas, insecticidas, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## shadown (Jul 24, 2012)

puede sonar un poco a ciencia ficcion, pero como es una estructura cristalina, se podria "programar" el crecimiento de estos cristales para crear estructuras solidas y mas grandes.  pero bueno, tendremos que esperar varios a;os para ver usos practicos de este material.


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 1, 2012)

Pues si creo que se repare, en especial al tener solo un átomo de grosor la lamina solo tiene un punto donde puede entrar otro y cuando caiga uno lo van a jalar los otros fácilmente, es la principal ventaja de las estructuras cristalinas, el crecer fácilmente mientras se tenga una base, por ejemplo para hacer diamantes artificiales se usa una "semilla" (un diminuto fragmento de un diamante formado) y se envuelve en carbono, luego se hace el resto y el carbono comienza a unirse al cristal, aquí el grafeno solo tiene un punto donde este puede unirse y a diferencia de la estructura 3D de un diamante tiene un mayor orden ya que no necesita alinearse en un eje 3D por lo que no requiere tanta energía.


----------



## andriumj (Ago 29, 2012)

Como he dicho en otro tema del foro, esto del grafeno es la cosa más alucinante de los últimos tiempos.


----------



## andriumj (Ago 30, 2012)

¿Alguien sabe cuando empezará a comercializarse el grafeno?


----------

